

Automatically Lock Your Mac When You Walk Away - SuperbCrew
http://superbcrew.com/sesame-locks-your-mac-automatically-when-you-walk-away/

======
stevenhubertron
There is also software you can use that monitors for Bluetooth devices and can
perform actions based on them. Makes it very easy to roll your own piece of
software and not have to trust a 3rd party device:
[http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23858/proximity](http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23858/proximity)

I am not entirely sure why you would need a dongle over a phone. Perhaps the
the creator can chime in here and explain to us why we would chose a hardware
device over what we already have in our pocket?

~~~
SuperbCrew
If we get an answer to your question, it will be forwarded here.

------
taylodl
Great idea, but I don't want another fob. If it could be made to work with a
phone then this would be perfect.

~~~
dlxfoo
[http://www.knocktounlock.com/](http://www.knocktounlock.com/) comes to mind.

Edit: Sorry, it appears Knock can't actually lock your Mac. Airlock promises
that functionality though - so that might be of interest to you.

~~~
SuperbCrew
Thanks for contributing with that link :)

